# 32" LCD or LED TV for 32K



## doubleseven (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello guys. Newbie here! help!

Started scouting for LCD/LED TVs for <32K (can stretch a bit (2k max) if it is worth it) and I am here to seek your advice.

Here are my specifications:

Budget: 25-33K
Viewing Distance: 6 feet only
Size: 32 inches - Full HD ( Room is small, so I dont think 42" will work out for me)
Screen: LCD or LED (IPS Panel or the best one) - best quality at this budget (from what I have read here, LED does not add much to picture quality, but I dont know much! So both are ok as long as picture quality is kick ass)
Usage: Need a future-ready TV as I wont be changing it for the next 5 years min.
Playback: May watch movies from USB or Laptop, so video format compatibility is important
Speakers: good audio output
Brands: Panasonic, Samsung, LG or Sony preferred (2012 models mainly)

In short, I want the best total package for the budget. Please help me in selecting the right TV. Many thanks for your attention and time!


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2012)

Doubleseven,
Look for these they are all good within your budget
Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LCD LA32D550K1R Television LINK:Samsung LA32D550K1R | Television | Flipkart.com
Philips 32 Inches Full HD LCD 32PFL6506 TelevisionLINK:Philips 32PFL6506 | Television | Flipkart.com
Sony BRAVIA 32 Inches Full HD LCD KLV-32NX520 IN5 TelevisionLINK:Sony KLV-32NX520 IN5 | Television | Flipkart.com

Look for these model and decide your self.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 19, 2012)

Buy Samsung 32EH5000 LED, it will cost you 32k in local market after bargaining


----------



## devips (Jul 19, 2012)

I am also looking to buy a TV, and was all set to go for a LED 32 incher, when someone drew my attention to panasonic 42 inch plasma x30D which is available on ebay for around Rs 32,000. Looks too good to be true. Is there any user experience out here?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 19, 2012)

The quality of low range plasma are not good.They are just OK


----------



## devips (Jul 20, 2012)

@arronant

Compared to full HD LED? Even for normal SD viewing?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes bro.
Just compare any Samsung LED Like 40D5000 or 46D5000 or above model with any Plasma and you will get to know the difference.
But if anyone wants a big TV at a cheap price and can compromise on the picture quality then only one should go for plasma.


----------

